# [A - Blackmoore] Unsere Gilde sucht...



## Therran (29. Januar 2016)

Hey 
Wir suchen noch aufgeschlossene und unternehmungslustige Leute für unsere familiäre Gilde. Uns geht es allerdings sehr um eine persönliche und starke Gemeinschaft, die gar nicht so groß werden muss, um "gut" zu sein. Dass wir uns gegenseitig kennen ist uns daher sehr wichtig. 
Ich möchte nicht zu viel sagen und leite direkt auf die Gildeninformation auf unserer Gildenpage weiter. Die ist gut strukturiert und sollte sehr viele Fragen beantworten 

Link: 
http://wowgilden.net/pjv/forum-topic_346694.html

Schau rein, du wirst es nicht bereuen^^ Solltest du zu uns passen, würden wir uns über dich freuen und ich denke, dir wird es dann bei uns gut gefallen.

PS: Mein Battletag findet ihr in der verlinkten Gildeninformation ganz unten unter "Kontakt"

LG


----------



## Therran (8. März 2016)

Wir sind schon gut ausgebaut, haben auch TS.


----------



## Therran (21. März 2016)

Ab sofort regelmäßige Aktivitäten. 
 
Sonntag zZ Raidabend, Donnerstag Gildenerfolge


----------



## Therran (17. April 2016)

Ach, da oben stehen push Regeln haha push


----------

